# How much do "Skinny pigs" generally cost?



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

On behalf of a friend. Anybody know any breeders, and do they suffer from a lot of health problems?


----------



## luvcats22 (Apr 24, 2009)

health wise, not too much more than hairy piggies,except they do need their skin keeping moisturized,so it doesnt dry out.
cost wise,a breeder i know sells them at £100 for a male and slightly more for female, but he hasnt had any for sale for about 6 months now.
this person may know of some for sale,and answer any more questions you may have. 
Butterfly Skinny Pigs


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks muchly will pass the info on!


----------



## Alkaline (May 2, 2009)

There was recently a nice boar and a few het youngsters available in the classified section. I think the boar was about £60 - perhaps have a search and PM the seller about further availability?
I am told they can be bought more cheaply from the cavie shows by a friend who displays her animals there, though I have never witnessed them myself.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

OMG I didn't know you could get hairless gps!!! :gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> OMG I didn't know you could get hairless gps!!! :gasp:


 
come on butter, get with the times! pfft :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

there are suppost 2 be alot of health issues with skinny pigs, i havnt read up on them yet tho just what i heard from some people that are in2 there gpigs. i would like one one day but need 2 research into there health 1st but if i dont like what i find out i wont bother, but they are normally about £80 - £100


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> come on butter, get with the times! pfft :lol2:


I'm still in the seventies :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Alkaline said:


> There was recently a nice boar and a few het youngsters available in the classified section. I think the boar was about £60 - perhaps have a search and PM the seller about further availability?
> I am told they can be bought more cheaply from the cavie shows by a friend who displays her animals there, though I have never witnessed them myself.


 
from what i`ve been told, skinnies are banned from shows, you cannot take one into a show hall or sell them at a show.
they are usually re-homed through word of mouth

skinnies are anyting for £80 to £150 depending on sex and colour - the more pathces/marking are more money.

skinny carriers are usually about £50


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Alkaline said:


> There was recently a nice boar and a few het youngsters available in the classified section. I think the boar was about £60 - perhaps have a search and PM the seller about further availability?
> I am told they can be bought more cheaply from the cavie shows by a friend who displays her animals there, though I have never witnessed them myself.





pigglywiggly said:


> from what i`ve been told, skinnies are banned from shows, you cannot take one into a show hall or sell them at a show.
> they are usually re-homed through word of mouth
> 
> skinnies are anyting for £80 to £150 depending on sex and colour - the more pathces/marking are more money.
> ...


 
Yup. Pigglywiggly is right. It was in Fur and Feather Mag that they were not only banned from being shown but you are not even allowed to bring them into the show at all. Not even in a box for someone else and those doing so would be banned from further shows.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yes, skinny-breeding is an underground hobby now......

:lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

does anyone about the health issues these have or know a good link??


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Why do they cost more? Surely they're the same costs to raise/birth etc, or are there higher risks? I dont charge any more for my rats by colour/variety, just one flat fee, seems like a horrible money making scam to me.

Mind you - you still see hairless rats for sale at £25+ each, madness!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Why do they cost more? Surely they're the same costs to raise/birth etc, or are there higher risks? I dont charge any more for my rats by colour/variety, just one flat fee, seems like a horrible money making scam to me.
> 
> Mind you - you still see hairless rats for sale at £25+ each, madness!


people pay n ask what they wont for animals, if someone is willing to pay higher for something then whats wrong with that if u dont like the price of somthing u dont pay it, did u not read the reply on the rat thread about snakes, they all cost the same 2 rear but normal baby corns sell for £15 then there are the morphs upto the top one i know about that costs £5000 for a baby, they all cost the same to feed keep etc, i have no idea why u keep on about this price thing??????


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

What people want (note spelling) to pay is up to them, but I wouldn't go to a breeder who was making a profit. Breeding animals isn't a business.


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

I just heard of a midlands petshop charging £40 each for hairless rats......crazyness

the skinny pigs are very cute, unusual looking but cute another animal to add to my wanted list then.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> What people want (note spelling) to pay is up to them, but I wouldn't go to a breeder who was making a profit. Breeding animals isn't a business.


u breed n sell ur rats, even reptile rescue den sells/has a rehome fee higher for morphs she gets in, the list is endless on different price ranges for animals ie ferrets n angora ferrets, bds/leatherbacks, royals, leos etc etc (ummm remember its the internet or r u wanting to grade peoples posts as well now)


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

My rats do not make me a profit. What I charge barely covers the costs of raising a litter properly, I charge about 50% less than most other breeders do (and have been laughed at about it), but I wont increase my charges at the moment because I breed for my pleasure and to make lovely pets for other people, not to make any money. Should the cost of raising a litter increase, so will my charges, but we're not a business - I only have 2 or 3 litters a year (I'm only on litter no3 now and I've been breeding a year). I've spent several hundred, if not thousands, on my rats over the last year, so charging a tenner for some babies isn't going to make me Richard Branson any time soon!

As for the quality of typing, I really do struggle to read text speak. I dont let my kids do it because I like them to use their brains and learn how to spell.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

ur so nice lisa

but im not a kid n after getting 5 top a levels, n a uni degree under my belt well say no more, if a parent is that controling over there kids they will soon hate that person, so do u check every msg they send 2 there m8s each word they write, all the homework, school work etc etc, huummm i think not. some, well most people now a days are able to rite both ways

like iv said b4 if u dont like the way i rite dont read it, some silly little girl anit gona make me change :2thumb:

edit: noticed u edited ur post also, i really wouldnt let it bother u


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I only edited to add the last line.

If you have 5 a-levels and a degree, why insist on posting in kiddy speak? Surely if you wanted to use your brain so much you went to uni, you'd want to show off the fruit of your efforts.

Plus it makes for easier reading for those of us who find it hard to decifer.


----------



## Sharpy6272 (May 14, 2008)

Get your handbags out:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Moggies vary in price, as do pedigrees cats. I paid £700 for a Spyhnx kitten because I wanted one. I would expect to pay a higher price for an unusual pet even if they dont cost anymore to rear.

My kids use text speak when using their laptops but all 3 of them can and do write proper English when they actually need to and they are aged 18,20 & 22


This forum is getting worse for bitching, I dont know why people need to constantly pull up others for silly reasons.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Sharpy6272 said:


> Get your handbags out:2thumb:


 i know! every thread seems to go argument mode lately well actualy its been like that for past year or so! people feel the need to bring their personal lives onto a forum thats about reptiles:devil:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> i know! every thread seems to go argument mode lately well actualy its been like that for past year or so! people feel the need to bring their personal lives onto a forum thats about reptiles:devil:


 
Hmmmmmmmmm if RFUK is about reptiles how come it has all these other non reptile sections and what are you doing reading a non reptile thread:whistling2:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I have had five and had such bad luck! About three yrs ago I bought I pair from holand. Sadly the girl died for no apparent reason about a monthafter I got her. I then had a carrier and her daughter. The daugher had a gut proble. And died. Mum was mate to by boy but died before giving birth. My male died in my arms! I had a problem where his willy would become dry and not go back into it's sheath properly and I would have to moisturise him daily. I picked him up one day and he had a fit in my arms and died! Can't remember now about the other girl think I sold her on. I was gutted. I've kept guinea pigs for years. There is a hush hush on skinnys don't go asking cavy people otherwise they will most likely give u the third degree! Even though some of them keep them- hypocrites. They are lovely but due to problems I experinced I would buy another one. Feeling sad now.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm if RFUK is about reptiles how come it has all these other non reptile sections and what are you doing reading a non reptile thread:whistling2:


 well its called a reptile forum thats why i chose the word reptile if it was called the moose-elk forum uk then i would say lets not bring our personal lives onto a forum thats for moose-elks even if it also had a section for badgers.: victory:


----------



## Sharpy6272 (May 14, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> well its called a reptile forum thats why i chose the word reptile if it was called the moose-elk forum uk then i would say lets not bring our personal lives onto a forum thats for moose-elks even if it also had a section for badgers.: victory:


:rotfl:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

To come roaring back to the topic in hand :cheers: , how come skinny pigs are banned by piggy shows? I presume they just think its evil to breed them? Not sure how its worse than hairless rats but hey. Hairless animals of any kind dont really appeal to me. Especially Sphynx cats. Eek.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

national cavy council have banned them i think its because of possible health and welfare issues.

they need a lot more thought than hairy ones, keeping indoors, out of the sun, a close eye on their skin, out of draughts, extra food etc.

i`ve kept cavies for 27 years and even with my experience of pigs and buying my skinny from a well known and respected breeder he had a very short life, my normal vet couldnt find anything wrong with him, ( he was very undersized and didnt seem to grow properly ) so i asked the cambridge cavy trust for help, and the person they recommended me to take him to refused to see him because he was a skinny.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Thats pretty sad. TBH someone like that doesnt sound like a true guinea pig lover, its hardly the pigs fault he was born different.:whip:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

he does rescue too apparently! :devil:


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> national cavy council have banned them i think its because of possible health and welfare issues.
> 
> they need a lot more thought than hairy ones, keeping indoors, out of the sun, a close eye on their skin, out of draughts, extra food etc.
> 
> i`ve kept cavies for 27 years and even with my experience of pigs and buying my skinny from a well known and respected breeder he had a very short life, my normal vet couldnt find anything wrong with him, ( he was very undersized and didnt seem to grow properly ) so i asked the cambridge cavy trust for help, and the person they recommended me to take him to refused to see him because he was a skinny.


refused to see him? thats horrid! too much snobbery in certain circles.

im sure you did your best thou.


----------

